

Fast Bounded-Concurrency Hash Tables - nkurz
http://backtrace.io/blog/blog/2015/03/13/workload-specialization

======
bbulkow
We use this in our project --- [https://github.com/aerospike/aerospike-
client-c](https://github.com/aerospike/aerospike-client-c)

